# Moving to Bolzano



## abeerp (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi,

My name is Abeer and I am coming to Bolzano for my PhD at the University of Bolzano. I am looking for accommodation in Bolzano. Can anyone suggest me anything? Thanks.

Regards


----------

